
Show HN: A cute timezone mac app for traveller, distributed team - defcc
http://zonerly.sanci.me/?fr=producthunt
======
godot
I think midnight should be 12AM instead of PM, in the screenshot for NYC
([http://zonerly.sanci.me/imgs/main-
o-n.png](http://zonerly.sanci.me/imgs/main-o-n.png)).

~~~
defcc
Yes, the screen shot is wrong, I'll update it.

